

Scale Testing OpenStack Messaging: RabbitMQ V. ZeroMQ - jcastro
https://javacruft.wordpress.com/2015/01/21/extreme-openstack-scale-testing-openstack-messaging/

======
Bruzer
Great post! I heard other large companies are using qpid for their message
broker. Have you tried qpid?

~~~
javacruft
Not yet; currently the OpenStack Charms support RabbitMQ, and we have branches
in testing for ZeroMQ support.

Qpid is not on our product roadmap, but if someone who knows it well wanted to
charm it up, then adding supporting into the OpenStack charms would be fairly
trivial.

~~~
PieterH
Do your ZeroMQ test branches fix that (pathological) design of opening a new
TCP connection for each message?

An alternative to making a fully distributed ZeroMQ topology would be to use
the broker based design that the RabbitMQ driver uses, and run the Malamute
broker (github.com/malamute/malamute-core).

~~~
javacruft
The latest oslo.messaging driver does not have connection pooling (yet) but I
know that's being worked on - so hopefully the release alongside OpenStack
Kilo will have this improvement.

